# Festool Freaks



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok Festool freaks, who has this one? And which vac do you recomend, i'm thinking the auto clean.
Checked the porter cable 7800 and for a few hundred more I could have the Festool,,, I know I know Cocain of the tool world.
Joe Dirt


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-tools-accessories/consolidated-qa-for-planex-and-ct-autoclean/

there you go.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Joe, (cool forum name and funny movie)

If you are doing more than just patch repair, we highly recommend the AutoClean CT. It has an automatic filter cleaning mechanism. It uses differential pressure to knock the fine drywall dust free of the filter, ensuring maximum suction all the time.

If you're just doing small patch jobs, you could get by with any of our dust extractors.

If you have other questions, I'd be happy to help you out. Just a reminder than we offer a 30-day no-risk guarantee. So, if you get one dust extractor and decide you want a different model, you can exchange. Also, you can return our tools if you're not happy with them within 30 days of purchase.

Shane


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

joe dirt said:


> Ok Festool freaks, who has this one? And which vac do you recomend, i'm thinking the auto clean.
> Checked the porter cable 7800 and for a few hundred more I could have the Festool,,, I know I know Cocain of the tool world.
> Joe Dirt


I have it Joe and use it with the CT36AC. You won't regret it. It's a pleasure to use and makes doing drywall not so awful. 

Def use it with the AC vac as suction will drop to nothing without the AC vac.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Its Here!!!
Arived today.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's it, I gotta get me one of those. Can anyone recommend a cleaning set to go with the vacuum and what grit sandpaper are you using. I was thinking 180 and 220 grit. Thanks


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

joe dirt said:


> Its Here!!!
> Arived today.


I wonder if you can purchase that systainer separately?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

bretth0214 said:


> That's it, I gotta get me one of those. Can anyone recommend a cleaning set to go with the vacuum and what grit sandpaper are you using. I was thinking 180 and 220 grit. Thanks


Most of the guys over on Paint Talk only go up to 120 or 150 grit for better paint adhesion, but I guess it depends on your application. If you're going to be painting over it, that would be my recommendation as well.

I'd suggest that you give the compact 
cleaning set a look. It's one of the least expensive. 
*
Edit: Please note later in the thread it was determined that the Compact Cleaning Set is not compatible with the hose that comes with the CT AutoClean.*

The plastic components are better than the metal kits if you're going to be working somewhere that you might drop it and ding a hardwood floor. Something to consider when choosing between plastic and metal. And, most of the kits come with a 36mm hose, which you won't need since the CT AutoClean comes with one. All of our other dust extractors come with a 27mm hose. The Turbo Suction Brush is also an extremely nice turbine powered (from the suction) addition.

Here's a link to the complete list of cleaning sets:

Cleaning Sets


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I wonder if you can purchase that systainer separately?


Yes, it's called our Maxi Systainer.

http://www.festoolpaint.com/power-tool-accessories/storage-systems/systainers/maxi-systainer-490701

Complete catalog of Systaner and Sortainers:

http://www.festoolpaint.com/power-tools/storage-systems/


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was worried about sanding too much off with the lower grits 120-150, I guess that isn't a problem. I think the compact cleaning set will do the trick, as well. Thanks for the recommendations.

Now who do I talk to about a package deal on the ts 55, guide rails and planex w/ 36 ac. LOL. It is getting close to Christmas, right???


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

bretth0214 said:


> I was worried about sanding too much off with the lower grits 120-150, I guess that isn't a problem. I think the compact cleaning set will do the trick, as well. Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> Now who do I talk to about a package deal on the ts 55, guide rails and planex w/ 36 ac. LOL. It is getting close to Christmas, right???


Check out mcfeelys, they got all the packages on there web page, the good thing with festool is all the dealers have the same prices through out the US, just stay away from the local ones or you pay tax!


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

bretth0214 said:


> I was worried about sanding too much off with the lower grits 120-150, I guess that isn't a problem. I think the compact cleaning set will do the trick, as well. Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> Now who do I talk to about a package deal on the ts 55, guide rails and planex w/ 36 ac. LOL. It is getting close to Christmas, right???


Use the speed control to determine the rate of removal. Just slow down the speed of the sanding pad.

Assuming you're married, talk to your wife. :thumbsup:

We do offer a package with the Planex + CT AC with savings. The TS 55 comes with a 55" rail, additional rails are sold separately, no packages sorry.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah I have my eye on the package deal with the planex. This will be my first Festool, so I will give it a try before jumping on the wagon. The track saw does look good though, and from the reviews I have been reading it's well worth it. The cost of the saw doesn't even bother me, its the $300 long rails that I am having trouble justifying.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Unless you need the guide rail to be in one long section, consider adding a second shorter rail to the one that comes with the saw and connect the rails together. It's a cheaper alternative and gives you more flexibility for cutting down sheet goods. Not to mention the shorter ones are easier to transport.

Also, if you get one of our tools and decide it's not the right tool for you, we offer a 30 day no-risk money back guarantee (less shipping, if applicable).


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought about using the two sections but it seems, I may be wrong, that there is wiggle in them that way? Can clarify as to what I can expect with the two rails as opposed to the single longer rail. Thanks

Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope, no wiggle at all. You join the rails with two connectors, and they are quite substantial in size. There's no slop at all.

You can see it in action in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9H65VfzSno

As you see in the video, we suggest checking them with a straight edge, but generally the rails are dead on all the time. I'd recommend leaving about 1/16" or so gap between the rails, just in case the end(s) are not perfectly square. The connectors and channels will do the alignment for straightness.

There's also a method called "bridging" the rails which can be used for joining them when a straight edge isn't available. It's explained in this blog post.

http://blog.festoolusa.com/post/2008/11/04/Little-Known-Facts-About-Festool-Guide-Rails.aspx

If you want to start a new thread about saws/rails, just let me know and we'll move the conversation over.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

The two 55's might make more sense. I occasionally cut sheets up to 12' but that isn't very often and I could add a third rail when the occasion arises. The video made it look simple and that is what I want. I will have to give that some more thought. 

Will I need a 27mm hose for the 36AC in order to hook up a ts55?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

bretth0214 said:


> Will I need a 27mm hose for the 36AC in order to hook up a ts55?


No. The 36mm hose from the CT AC will work with the TS saw. Sanders, jigsaws, and the Domino joiner some tools that would require a 27mm hose.

To clarify... the 36mm hose goes on the outside diameter of the TS saw dust port and the 27mm fits on the inner diameter.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's good news. The TS-55 is looking better and better. 

I am ordering the Planex and 36AC as we speak. I am just going to go with 150 grit sandpaper and hope I don't burn off all my work.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Any other necessities for the planex? I am ordering the package deal, the compact cleaning set, and some sandpaper.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I'd recommend Festool Nirvana if you're going for Festool sandpaper. They will put together a package of mixed grits to your specifications. Unless you like spending $1000 to stock up on a bunch of sand paper.
> I also really like Klingspor sand paper.



You ever get a chance to use SIA paper, you'll forget all the rest. Longest lasting shop paper I've ever used.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Never heard of it. I'll check it out. 
Thanks


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Never heard of it. I'll check it out.
> Thanks


siaspeed is the exact paper we use. Lasts over 2 times as long as


----------



## bradthepainter (Mar 27, 2018)

Lettusbee said:


> I'd recommend Festool Nirvana if you're going for Festool sandpaper. They will put together a package of mixed grits to your specifications. Unless you like spending $1000 to stock up on a bunch of sand paper.
> I also really like Klingspor sand paper.


So correct me if I'm wrong: any paper of the diameter of the head will work, as long as it has exhaust holes in some pattern? Does the pattern have to be exact? 
Thanks


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

The better the match on the hole pattern. The better the dust collection. 
I've used mismatched paper, and it works, but with half the holes covered, duct collection suffered.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Does anybody know what a barely used MFT800 should be priced at on Craigslist?

I'm clearing out the shop, and don't know if this thing should be $200, or $800. 

Festool dorks tend to be a little weird about these things.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Being a 800, my guess a couple of hundred, start at 300 if you have all the parts for the set. The MFT 3 set would be 5-6.

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Thanks,
I wasn't sure if it was in rare collectable category or rare cuz nobody liked it category.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Post a picture of it.

Andy.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Thanks,
> I wasn't sure if it was in rare collectable category or rare cuz nobody liked it category.


The 800 is not as configurable as the MFT 3. The side rails and height are the major difference.

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

As requested
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you only have the table, a couple of hundered is the best you'll do.

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Not sure what other parts there could be, unless you're referring to cutting rail guide?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Not sure what other parts there could be, unless you're referring to cutting rail guide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The rail, pivot, fence, stop, and front bracket make up the table set. 

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I was not aware those were meant for the little table. I thought they were meant for the bigger tables. 
Thanks.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I was not aware those were meant for the little table. I thought they were meant for the bigger tables.
> Thanks.


In your pictures you can see the cut line, the front support bracket stop and the rear pivot bracket stop. At one time the necessary parts were on this table.

The MFT’s (all generations) were available as a set or a plain table. 

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Well, put it up for $225 last night, and it went quickly.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Well, put it up for $225 last night, and it went quickly.


I'd have bought that for $225 if I saw it locally, good deal, would've doubled the size of the one I already have (though not sure if yours would've worked with my MFT/3??). Kinda surprised you sold it, I use mine a lot for glue-ups and for the crosscutting. Without that I'd probably have a Sjoberg or something like that for ridiculous amounts of money.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I just don't do a whole lot of glue ups. I have a 42" x 84" piece of mdf in the shop with holes in it, that I had a shop do on the CNC. That's my main work bench.
I wanted it for a portable work bench, but the little black Dewalt tables are cheaper, lighter, easier to fold, and more stable. The stability issue could have been fixed. 
The festool table was just another flat surface in the shop that collected junk. 
I'm going through the shop with an iron will (Marie Kando style) to get rid of things that I haven't used and I don't want to move. 
If we end up not moving, I might regret this.


----------

